# My costumes from past years



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Howdy! I posted some of my past Halloween costumes in the Welcome Room, and Ms. Wicked encouraged me to post 'em in the costume forum. So here they are, and more!

Beetlejuice
Freddy vs. Jason
Keymaster (with Gatekeeper)
Maxwell and Miranda MacAbree (The ghost hosts of our annual haunted Halloween party.)
_Mars Attacks!_
Professor Plum (From the board game _Clue_)

Okay, enough showboating... ;-)

EDIT: Here's 2007 - Linguini from Ratatouille


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All look great, but the clue guy is 404. 

I'm still laughing at your wit! great job!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> All look great, but the clue guy is 404.


Sorry, my web host is doing emergency maintenance  at the moment. :-(

Please try looking again in the morning.


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

I found Plum here:

http://marcus132.livejournal.com/10328.html


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job on all!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Good job! I also did a Beetlejuice costume and wore it to a convention and a couple of places for Halloween and it was a hit. Gotta love it.

And... you have received the ultimate applause for your writing: In your _Freddy vs. Jason_ writeup, when I got to that line about the translucent pearly latex I shot beer out my nose and laughed so hard I choked and couldn't stop coughing. That one caught me off guard.

Well written and great pix.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That was the highlight of my reading too Rev! LOL I didn't know how to post that without going waaaaay over the line I so tightly walk on this forum being the dirty ol' guy here! LOL


----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Great stuff. I love all of them.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

What fun costumes!!!!!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good stuff marcus132. What is planned for this year?


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Freddy Vs. Jason is not only a cool costume but the tutorial is one of the best I've ever read. Nice job!


----------



## Evil Eyes (Aug 23, 2007)

You are so awesome! It's usually the women that have the fantastic costumes and the men just throw on a mask or store bought costume. You put many people to shame with your greatness! Enjoyed your photos. Keep up the good work!


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

ScareFX said:


> What is planned for this year?


This year I was Linguini from Ratatouille.

The costume was really easy to make. My face did most of the work. :jol:


----------



## Amarande (Nov 4, 2007)

I absolutely love the Freddy VS Jason!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Loved reading the how-to's!!!! Awesome job!!! The costumes are totally great and I love the imagination behind them all! Whats for 2008?


----------



## marcus132 (Oct 18, 2007)

BooGirl666 said:


> Whats for 2008?


I love the fact that you assume I already know. ;-)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Love the writing as well as the costumes.


----------



## Corpse (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nicely done! Good too see complete well done costumes!


----------

